# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Книги, помогающие выйти из безвыходного состояния

## June

Предлагаю поделиться своим мнением о книгах, которые могут вывести из депрессии или безвыходного состояния. Интересно было бы их обсудить. Я перечислю то, что прочитал за последнее время или начинал читать и бросал.

1. На одном из форумов прочитал много хороших отзывов о книге Вадима Зеланда "Трансерфинг реальности". Купил, начал читать. Коротко о книге: То, о чем думаешь, к чему готовишься, то с тобой и произойдет. Сначала было интересно. Потом начался такой бред, что читать больше не смог.

2. Мирзакарим Норбеков "Где живет кузькина мать". На мой взгляд автор - простой шарлотан, это ясно с первых слов. Смысла не понял. Слушал аудиокнигу, но потом бросил.

3. Некий Бодхи "Селекция привлекательных состояний". Можно прочитать в интернете. Автор утверждает, что счастья (и даже почти вечной жизни) можно добиться прямым устранением негативных эмоций. Пока не знаю, как к этому относиться. Немного смущает то, что книга написана для девушек, автор обращается именно к читателям женского рода.

4. Дейл Карнеги "Как перестать беспокоиться и начать жить" и другие его книги. На мой взгляд этот автор заслуживает наибольшего внимания. Дает много полезных советов, хотя мне пока не удается ими воспользоваться. Но было бы интересно обсудить эти советы с теми, кто читал книгу и пробовал.

----------


## авантюра

> Предлагаю поделиться своим мнением о книгах, которые могут вывести из депрессии или безвыходного состояния. Интересно было бы их обсудить.


 Макс Фрай. "Лабиринты Ехо". книга вроде бы художественная, но концу понимаешь, что авторы вложили глубокий смысл. да и, окунаясь в происходящие события, отвлекаешься от жизни мгновенно. так что рекомендую. может и избавишься от своей апатии.

----------


## Sukkubus

Мне помогает любое  относительно не шлаковое фэнтэзи. И тот же вышеописанный Фрай, "Ведьмак" Сапковского, "Хроники Эмбера" Желязны, "Туманы Авалона" Зиммер, да можно достаточно долго перечислять. Для меня главное в такой литературе - всеми мыслями жить в том мире, который описывает автор. Еще очень круто все это дело дополнять различными красивыми рпг типа того же Dragon Age II.

----------


## June

Развлекательная литература и видеоигры мне не помогают.
Я хотел поговорить о книгах, в которых написано, как жить дальше.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Развлекательная литература и видеоигры мне не помогают.
> Я хотел поговорить о книгах, в которых написано, как жить дальше.


 К сожалению, в теме уточнения не было. В таком случае мне нравятся книги Козлова по практической психологии. Советы он дает достаточно простые для поэтапного выполнения, а суть вещей объясняет вполне доходчиво, без трехэтажных терминов. Мне его книги помогли частично справиться с социопатией и социофобией. И, кстати, настроение почему-то поднимает.

----------


## Хвост

Меня книги наоборот скорее ещё больше подавляют. Не знаю, почему, возможно, оттого, что у меня слишком интенсивно думающий моск, и я банально устаю при чтении, когда начинаю читаемое "варить". Да и так надоели они мне, с детства был диким книгочеем, а теперь сыт по горло.

----------


## Каин

Один из вариантов, как я и попапал в безвыходное состояние,это книги.Ибо читал в основном про жизнь(детективы,фантастику,комедии не люблю).
Карнеги для меня детский врач,пихающий мне от серьезной болезни витаминки.

----------


## Святой отец

А для тех кто боится смерти, или не можит пережить смерть родных, рекомендую книги Майкла Ньютона

Майкл Ньютон «Путешествия души. Жизнь между жизнями»

Каждому из нас так или иначе приходится задумываться о том, что же в действительности происходит с человеком после смерти. Книга М. Ньютона «Путешествия Души» — это сенсация. Сразу же после ее выхода в свет она стала мировым бестселлером.
Благодаря этой книге широкому кругу людей впервые стала доступна достоверная, подробная научная информация о том, что происходит с человеком после смерти. То, что в ней описывается, окончательно снимает завесу тайны с самого загадочного процесса, который ожидает каждого из нас.
Все, оказывается, не так плохо, как нам представляли на протяжении многих тысячелетий различные религиозные учения.
Эта книга помогает нам взглянуть на смерть более оптимистично — не как на ужасное наказание, а как на возможность чудесного перехода в другую, полную свободы и духовных переживаний жизнь. Из этой книги Вы узнаете, как происходит удивительный процесс перевоплощения души: кто нас встретит после физической смерти, куда мы направимся дальше, кто являются нашими Гидами и ангелами-хранителями, чем они занимаются и чем мы занимаемся после смерти, а также какая структура и иерархия существуют в том неизвестном нам мире. Вы также узнаете, почему и как мы выбираем свое тело, страну, в которой мы живем, профессию, друзей и даже «врагов».
И все это не чьи-то выдумки и домыслы, не легенды и мифы различных религий, а результаты научно обоснованных исследований, проведенных одним из лучших гипнотерапевтов нашего времени д-ром Майклом Ньютоном.
Эта книга построена в виде диалогов с пациентами, которых д-р М. Ньютон своими собственными методами регрессивного гипноза вводил в сверхсознательное состояние, во время которого они вспоминали то, что происходило с ними между физическими воплощениями. Их удивительные и часто неожиданные ответы стали откровением даже для самого автора книги. Эта книга, безусловно, актуальна, важна и интересна для всех живущих на Земле людей. Информация, представленная в данной книге, никогда прежде не публиковалась.


Читать книгу http://sir35.narod.ru/MN/J.htm

Ссылка на книгу http://book.ariom.ru/txt736.html



Майкл Ньютон «Предназначение Души. Жизнь между жизнями»


Каждый из нас где-то глубоко в сердце задает себе вопросы — кто я, зачем я родился, для чего мне дана эта жизнь, куда я уйду после смерти и что мне надо сделать в этой жизни? Каждый из нас где-то глубоко в душе чувствует, что родился для чего-то очень важного. Только, увы, не всем из нас удается прожить жизнь так, чтобы понять и исполнить в этой жизни свое истинное предназначение.
Не зная того, что в действительности произойдет с нами после смерти, невозможно понять истинное предназначение жизни. Книга «Предназначение Души» известного гипнотерапевта Майкла Ньютона является продолжением сенсационных исследований жизни после смерти, опубликованных в ставшей всемирным бестселлером книге «Путешествия Души».
Как и предыдущая книга «Путешествия души» она основана не на теоретических измышлениях и легендах древности, а на реальном, научном, практическом опыте. Эта книга поможет каждому из нас найти свое место в этой жизни с максимальной пользой для души, понять свое истинное предназначение не только в коротком промежутке времени, называемом жизнь, а в бесконечной вечности.


Читать книгу http://sir35.ru/MN/0.htm

Скачать книгу http://book.ariom.ru/txt736.html

----------


## June

Sukkubus, а как найти этого Козлова? Можно название книги или еще какие-нибудь наводки?

----------


## Sukkubus

> Sukkubus, а как найти этого Козлова? Можно название книги или еще какие-нибудь наводки?


 Все книги здесь http://lib.rus.ec/a/34433

----------


## Гражданин

В последнее время читаю только Уэлша.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Название темы - настоящий оксюморон, сочетание несочетаемого))
Мне кажется, помочь кому-то могут любые книги, да хоть по домоводству или кулинарии: если попадется в минуту отчаяния и чем-то зацепит. Просто есть книги на все времена, но они все ставят серьезные вопросы, и у людей, находящихся в неуравновешенном состоянии, могут еще больше сдвинуть баланс. И не известно, в какую сторону.

----------


## akoha

попробуй почитать Ницше. Я не буду его рекламировать. просто почитай. открывает глаза. можно начать с книги "так говорил Заратустра"

----------


## papaver

Ницше - очень жизнеутверждающий. Но его литературный стиль не всем может понравиться.
Из глубинной психологии порекомендовала бы К.Хорни, например "невроз и личностный рост: борьба за самоосуществление".  Она хорошо (и доступно) описывает причины развития меланхолии.
Но с другой стороны каждому свое...

----------


## papaver

Ирвин Ялом - пишет в рамках экзистенциальной психологии. Т.е. вобщем о самом болезненном: смысле жизни, страхе смерти и тд.
Пишет увлекательно и легко. 

Моя любимая цитата у него:
"Я обнаружил, что для психотерапии имеют особое значение четыре данности: неизбежность смерти каждого из нас и тех, кого мы любим; свобода сделать нашу жизнь такой, какой мы хотим; наше экзистенциальное одиночество; и, наконец, отсутствие какого-либо безусловного и самоочевидного смысла жизни"

----------


## Alex22

У меня книги и онлайн игры, вместо "запоя" (спиртного практически не пью), ухожу от реальности. Но самое неприятное, что последствия примерно такие же как и после обычного запоя - проблем становится еще больше...

----------


## Serafim

все от Алан Пиз, Фрейд
только надо понимать что писалось не под русских))) так что конвертируем информацию

----------


## Failure

Мне в свое время здорово помогли книги психотерапевта *Литвака М.Е.* Не то, чтобы они спасают, но просто меняют мировоззрение в лучшую сторону. Я стала спокойнее ко всему относиться, потому что лучше теперь понимаю, что, почему и как бывает. Как говорят те, кто ходит к Литваку на семинары, "он вправляет вывихнутые мозги". А я для себя описала это так: перевернутый мир в глазах становится с головы на ноги. 

Книги: http://www.koob.ru/litvak/ и http://litvakme.ru/
Сайт КРОСС (Клуб Решивших Одолеть Стрессовые Ситуации): http://www.cross-club.ru/
Сайт Литвака: http://www.mlitvak.ru/

----------


## Alex22

> Мне в свое время здорово помогли книги психотерапевта *Литвака М.Е.* Не то, чтобы они спасают, но просто меняют мировоззрение в лучшую сторону. Я стала спокойнее ко всему относиться, потому что лучше теперь понимаю, что, почему и как бывает. Как говорят те, кто ходит к Литваку на семинары, "он вправляет вывихнутые мозги". А я для себя описала это так: перевернутый мир в глазах становится с головы на ноги. 
> 
> Книги: http://www.koob.ru/litvak/ и http://litvakme.ru/
> Сайт КРОСС (Клуб Решивших Одолеть Стрессовые Ситуации): http://www.cross-club.ru/
> Сайт Литвака: http://www.mlitvak.ru/


 Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## Римма

Меня когда-то книги Ошо вытащили.
Тогда, в 2007, когда были мысли о суи... несерьезные, но.

Его книги помогли мне понять, что все на самом деле неважно, не о чем жалеть и не из-за чего расстраиваться. Что все на Земле происходит не случайно, что все трудности - только шанс их преодолеть и стать сильнее... да много чего.

А еще лю вот этот портал:

http://pritchi.ru/part_0

----------


## Blood

Трансерфинг реальности-это о чем?Просто,одна девушка посоветовала ее прочесть после того,как сказала ей,что заинтересовалась о хакерах сновидений) Еще понравился рассказ Коэльо "Вероника решает умереть".Вообще,много есть книг,которые заставляют задуматься...Мне,например,дают почву для размышлений,по сути,не светлые книги.И,даже в этом дерьме пытаюсь найти тот лучик света)Через призму боли,всевозможного дерьма...Но,как ни крути,выбор всегда только за тобой...Если есть неугасимая цель,пусть для других она-ничтожной кажется,сильное кредо,которое заставляет тебя жить,то,как бы хреново тебе не было,ты,просто,не сможешь,вот,так все бросить.Возможно,у меня есть,ради кого жить.Раньше тоже думала о том,как лучше уйти,почему меня нельзя заменить клоном,дабы мама воспринимала ее мной...Но я не могу ее оставить тут так,как есть.Просто,больно осознавать,что она никому на хрен в этом мире не нужна так,как мне.Сама мысль ужасает.Да,есть брат.Да,он любит ее,не сомневаюсь в этом.Но,все равно,отношение,будто нужна ради его прихоти.Он хоть раз спросил ее,что у нее на душе,когда она стала прикладываться к бутылке?Легче обложить ху-ями,сказать,что она дерьмовая мать и т.д.Он хоть раз поговорил с ней на тему того,когда папа повесился?Он хоть раз ее обнял за эти 16 лет?Сорри,не в тему.Накотило.В общем,мама стоит того,чтобы ради этого человечка просто быть)))

----------


## Alex22

> Трансерфинг реальности-это о чем?


 Эзотерика. Вадим Зеланд, у него там есть пять книг, пять ступений. Они короткие, прочитай первую и пятую. Остальное "вода". Хотя может затянет. Впринципе позновательно... знаки, интуиция, подсознательное...

----------


## Римма

Приручи своих драконов:

http://www.syntone.ru/library/books/content/1126.html

----------


## Unity

Во время Первого приступа смертельной тоски именно эта книга (http://vse-knigi.org/book/21167) позволила мне «по новому» взглянуть на мир, жизнь и людей... И хотя это была всего лишь Временная Мера, – сюжет её буквально Сформировал моё Мироощущение на целых долгих 8 лет...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ♣♣♣

Варлам Шаламов. Колымские рассказы и пр.

Может поможет немного полюбить свое существование...

----------


## moriablanda

http://lib.ru/DPEOPLE/frankl.txt
Виктор Франкл
"Человек в поисках смысла"

----------


## Sabfull

Упоминавшийся уже Ницше, очень отрезвляет, в принципе желательно читать все кроме "Воли к власти", также в свое время помог Альбер Камю ( Посторонний, Чума, Миф о Сизифе(эссе)) Желательно читать в оригинале и Жан-Поль Сартр. Но Сартра, на мой взгляд, очень непросто читать

----------


## dobroezlo

читайте книги по йоге в них всё.

----------


## Lion

Рекомендую ознакомится с творчеством К.Кастанеды (не для всех). О трансерфинге: Понимание чего-то подобного присутствовало всегда. И вдруг обнаруживаю это в итерпритации Зеланда. "удивительно"!!!

----------


## Unity

Оруэлл, «…Скотный двор» - со времён создания этой книги ничего не изменилось в мире – и метафоры всё ещё не утратили своей актуальности.
Бхагавадгита – гениальное произведение, утверждающее монизм («…Все те "божества", коим поклоняются народы - _в действительности я_») и позволяющее, наконец, постигнуть, что мир - _всеединая система_, несмотря на всю ту многовековую декомпозицию Единого на миллионы «автономных» подсистем. 
Адольф Гитлер, «…Моя борьба» - долгие часы истерического смеха гарантированы!.. 
Боже, каким же «чёкнутым» был лидер Рейха – и сколь груба была его риторика... Как только ему вообще кто-то верил в своё время[?] – а ведь приёмами, заложенными в своё время этим «отцом лжи» пользуются _практически все_ современные политики... 
Коран в переводе Т.Шумовского – альтернативный взгляд на мир – также Дао Дэ Цзин в переводе В.Перелешина...
Многие книги Ошо...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Многие книги Ошо- чепуха, похлеще Гитлеровской Майн Кампф )
А "animal farm" в свое время даже сдавать приходилось. На книге Оруэла "1984" заметил, что последние страницы произведения отведены под ремарку Эрихха Фромма.

----------


## Герда

> Рекомендую ознакомится с творчеством К.Кастанеды (не для всех). О трансерфинге: Понимание чего-то подобного присутствовало всегда. И вдруг обнаруживаю это в итерпритации Зеланда. "удивительно"!!!


  Творчество Кастанеда мои, можно сказать настольная книги. 
Лет с 14 читаю и перечитываю. И все эти направления. 
Был большой пропуск, когда и читать -то не могла. Теперь заново переосмысливаю, перечитыаю.
Жаль обсудить -то это не скем.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Как не с кем? Кастанеду, наверное, читают чаще, чем Лорка и Коэльё. Я их не люблю, но, по-моему, читали их ВСЕ.

----------


## wiki

> Как не с кем? Кастанеду, наверное, читают чаще, чем Лорка и Коэльё. Я их не люблю, но, по-моему, читали их ВСЕ.


 Все??????? Значит я одна такая отсталая, что как-то даже не открывала подобного.

----------


## Каин

Кастанеда хорош исключительно, как писатель, но я порой натыкаюсь на то, что его отождествляют с философом. Думать над его книгами бесполезно. И если можно было бы кого-нибудь назвать псевдомыслителем, то Кастанеда по праву заслужил бы это совсем непочетное звание. Кто хочет читать с пользой должен проходить мимо таких псевдофилософов, как Кастанеда.

----------


## Гражданин

> Все??????? Значит я одна такая отсталая, что как-то даже не открывала подобного.


 Я тоже не читал Коэльё и Лорка. Уверен нас много)

----------


## Игорёк

> Все??????? Значит я одна такая отсталая, что как-то даже не открывала подобного.


 +1.

----------


## JustAMan

Мне помогла православная литература, то есть настоящие рассказы, подлинные жития святых, а не те, что продаются незнамо кем незнамо где. Например, в житиях святых можно увидеть, как эти люди, будучи в безвыходном, казалось бы, положении, твёрдо знали, что надо жить, что есть на то великий смысл. И они держались ни смотря ни на что, какие беды их бы не постигали, какие бы несчастья с ними не случались. Они всегда справлялись с бедами и шли по жизни дальше. Потому что они любили жизнь, любили Бога, любили других людей, ну и себя конечно, ведь они справились со всеми трудностями в жизни.  :Smile:

----------


## виктор

> любили жизнь


  Мазохисты
А вообще, в действительно безвыходном состоянии, думаю, не до чтения.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я тоже не читал Коэльё и Лорка. Уверен нас много)


 Зря. Хотя, конечно, чтобы читать Коэльо, нужно настроиться. А Лорка - это поэзия души в чистом виде!

----------


## June

Послушал несколько аудиокниг Александра Свияша. Книги предлагают довольно много способов работы со своим психологическим состоянием. Идея конечно не нова. К этому направлению в творчестве писателей можно отнести книги Дейла Карнеги, Вадима Зеланда и других авторов, хотя, конечно, подходы к читателю каждый автор использует совершенно разные.

Что мне не понравилось: В книгах довольно много мистики. Если вы готовы поверить в переселение душ, ментальные тела, потоки невидимой энергии и прочие выдумки, этот автор для вас. Кстати знаю людей, которым его методики помогли. Но, повторюсь, во всю эту чушь надо верить. Мне, материалисту с неплохим техническим образованием, во все это поверить не удастся, даже если я захочу, поэтому книжки слушать было довольно тяжело.

Что понравилось: В книгах довольно много умных мыслей. Конечно все это сдобрено огромным количеством мистики, но без нее сейчас редко кто обходится. Например, в книжках Вадима Зеланда встречал похожие мысли, но он так быстро и так глубоко погрузился в мистику, что я не смог дочитать и до середины. У Свияша же можно продраться через его мистические дебри, подобрав по дороге пару-тройку умных мыслей. Может быть создам как-нибудь тему для обсуждения какой-нибудь из них.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

книги помогают отключиться, выпасть из реальности. книги и сны - это перерыв, отдых от жизни, выключение мыслей. и не обязательно читать что-то оптимистическое (я такие книги не люблю), мне близки грустные, порой безнадежные, полные отчаяния или тихой тоски и одиночества. каждая книга - одна или несколько прожитых жизней. депрессивные состояния по частичке растрачиваются. с каждым печальным окончанием.

Тошнота, Калигула, Исповедь моего сердца, стена, другая сторона смерти, 100 лет одиночества, антрополог на марсе и человек, который принял жену за шляпу, раскрашеная птица и толстая тетрадь...

----------


## Ophelia

Действительно, любая книга, написанная автором с душой, способна помочь читателю. Она отрывает от повседневности и уносит в лучшую реальность, заставляет мечтать. 
Моим порталом к спасению является Макс Фрай, название совпадает с именем автора. Я не поленилась причитать все части, так как написано "легкой рукой", с юмором и приключениями, то чего мне не хватает. Если нет времени читать, я слушала аудиокнигу Фрая под озвучивание Дениса Верового. 
Из классики понравились "Мастер и Маргарита" Булгакова, "Фауст" Гете. Если прислушаться к этим книгам, можно открыть нечто новое.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Мазохисты
> А вообще, в действительно безвыходном состоянии, думаю, не до чтения.


 Значит у меня безвыходное состояние, по-видимому

----------


## June

Кроме художественной литературы есть еще и литература специальная - обучающая, книги по практической психологии, тренинги. Неужели эту литературу никто не читает?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Кроме художественной литературы есть еще и литература специальная - обучающая, книги по практической психологии, тренинги. Неужели эту литературу никто не читает?


 Я читаю. Норд, кажется, читает подобное. Каин. Ты еще )

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Кроме художественной литературы есть еще и литература специальная - обучающая, книги по практической психологии, тренинги. Неужели эту литературу никто не читает?


 я тоже читаю) психологию, психиатрию, нейропсихологию... тренинги правда меня утомили из-за учёбы. хот есть крайне забавные среди них)) особенно против застенчивости)
очень люблю книги, посвященные изучению человеческого мозга и различным его аномалиям.

----------


## Lars

> я тоже читаю) психологию, психиатрию, нейропсихологию... тренинги правда меня утомили из-за учёбы. хот есть крайне забавные среди них)) особенно против застенчивости)
> очень люблю книги, посвященные изучению человеческого мозга и различным его аномалиям.


 Интересные темы, а что бы посоветовали по нейропсихологии и изучению мозга?

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Интересные темы, а что бы посоветовали по нейропсихологии и изучению мозга?


 "мозг и душа" Фрит
Оливер Сакс гениален. но у него в основном отдельные случаи разбираются.
Визель и Лурия еще.

----------


## Takhisis

если речь идет не о художественной литературе,
в детстве многократно перечитывала  Бардо Тодол в переложении Е.Цветкова.
лет в десять добралась до "Розы Мира" - впечатляли, по большей части,  красочные описания нижних миров и их обитателей.

пожалуй, Книга Мертвых воодушевляла больше.
принцип "смерть - советчик" был интуитивно взят на вооружение задолго до прочтения Кастанеды.

----------


## одинокая странница

Да Кастанеда воодушевляет. Особенно вкупе с Кипеловым, Летовым и Башлачевым. Поднимают на раз-два

----------


## stalerk

Книги. Это вопрос интересный. Начнём с того, что всю вместе взятую современную литературу я ненавижу, так что о ней  точно советовать ничего не буду. Лучше всего - старая добрая классика, Ильф и Петров, Ярослав Гашек. Сергей Довлатов тоже одно время не плохо поднимал настроение)) Позитив.

----------


## June

Дослушал недавно последнюю книгу Кастанеды. С большим трудом дослушивал, ибо бессвязная фантазия, и чем дальше, тем бессвязнее. Что вы в нем находите - не понимаю.

Еще послушал SNUFF Пелевина. Мне книжка очень понравилась. Правда психологии там мало, в основном пародия на нынешнюю Россию.

----------


## Каин

Книги пессимистического характера, в которых говорится, что лучше не жить, чем жить.
Философия Шопенгауера в частности.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Книги пессимистического характера, в которых говорится, что лучше не жить, чем жить.
> Философия Шопенгауера в частности.


 О,да. "Развитие от худшего к худшему". Часто видишь совпадения постулата с действительностью, Каин?

----------


## Каин

> О,да. "Развитие от худшего к худшему". Часто видишь совпадения постулата с действительностью, Каин?


 Я не об этом.  Я о том, что человек по большому счету несчастлив, а счастье это всего лишь мгновения в его жизни. И самое лучшее для человека – это освободиться от своего бытия в этом мире.
Не думаю, что термин «развитие» применим к философии Шопенгауера.

----------


## Ferrel

Недавно купил книгу Антирак: Новый образ жизни, в общем, по - настоящему понравилась, в ней автор которому у которого уже 17!!! лет рак, описывает как он до сих пор умудрился не отбросить коньки и при этом радоваться жизни... В общем очень жизнеутвердающе!!!

----------


## В ожидании чуда

Советую прочитать книгу Дэна Миллмэна "Путь мирного воина". Читается очень легко и быстро, после книги, можно посмотреть экранизацию фильма по книге, называется "Мирный воин". И советую прочитать весь цикл книг Дэна Миллмэна, очень помогают разобраться в себе, там затрагивается широчайший спектр философских проблем, проблем смысла жизни. Не пожалеете, если прочитаете))

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Из прочтённого в последнее время бодрящим мне показался текст "Хохот шамана". Любопытный текст, краткий, чёткий и прикладной.

----------


## igor00

> 4. Дейл Карнеги "Как перестать беспокоиться и начать жить" и другие его книги. На мой взгляд этот автор заслуживает наибольшего внимания. Дает много полезных советов, хотя мне пока не удается ими воспользоваться. Но было бы интересно обсудить эти советы с теми, кто читал книгу и пробовал.


 Очень хорошая книга,особенно мне нравится глава о преодолении страха перед бессонницей,много историй людей которые страдали чем то похожим,а это важно.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Я порекомендую почитать самую популярную книгу в мире, за последние 50 лет было проданно около 4 миллиардов копий, причем эта книга состоит из 66  и называется Библия, Священное писание. Советую начать познавать с Нового завета. Она даст ответы на многие вопросы, как ни один из вышеперчесленных философов (я их не читал, но думаю, что залазить в те философские дебри - это трата времени, когда нужно просто радоваться жизни, пока она еще есть).

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> ... как ни один из вышеперчесленных философов (я их не читал, но думаю, что залазить в те философские дебри - это трата времени...


 Илья, Вы великолепны! Это просто классика. Не читал - но твёрдо знаю )

Подвергнутые великому множеству переводов с языка на язык, накопившие несметное число искажений, писания древности, несомненно, предоставляют современному человеку богатый материал, который можно трактовать в свою пользу Например, ещё ни одна война не обходилась без вышитых на знамёнах цитат.

Илья, зачем Вам посредники? Зачем отгораживаетесь пыльными томами от живого Бога?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья, Вы великолепны! Это просто классика. Не читал - но твёрдо знаю )
> 
> Подвергнутые великому множеству переводов с языка на язык, накопившие несметное число искажений, писания древности, несомненно, предоставляют современному человеку богатый материал, который можно трактовать в свою пользу Например, ещё ни одна война не обходилась без вышитых на знамёнах цитат.
> 
> Илья, зачем Вам посредники? Зачем отгораживаетесь пыльными томами от живого Бога?


  Спасибо  :Smile:  Я знал, что будет такая реакция. У меня тут была дискусиия на эту тему с одним из участников форума. Он мне тоже говорил про сильных в философии ученых или как их правильнее назвать...  Так получается что философствование идет о духовном, это не математика или другая точная материальная наука, где есть определенные док-ва. Значит все идет на чувстве - ВЕРА. Если я прочитаю всю эту философию и поверю, в то что там написанно, то я найду 1000 причин по которым это будет правдой или наоборот не поверю, тогда как меня тогда не убеждай я найду 1000 причин, по которым все это будет вымыслом. Это моя точка зрения. Все строится на чувствах и если кто то предлагает теорию и находит ей какие то подтверждающие аргументы, то выбор за вами верить или нет. Абсолютно тоже самое и с религией. Если нет Веры то дальше можно привести 1000 причин по которым Бога нет. И это  выбор каждого. 



> Подвергнутые великому множеству переводов с языка на язык, накопившие несметное число искажений, писания древности, несомненно, предоставляют современному человеку богатый материал, который можно трактовать в свою пользу Например, ещё ни одна война не обходилась без вышитых на знамёнах цитат.


  Да это было. На сколько точно утерян смысл первоисточников никто не знает, сильно или не очень. Мне же, хватает того что я чувтсвую, когда читаю Священное писание. Крестовые походы, о них вы говорите видимо, так ведь верно - трактовать можно по разному, люди разные. Мне не нужен посредник, видимо это одна из причин, что я редко бываю в церкви. Для того, что бы люди смогли познать Бога и было созданно слово Его.
Надеюсь, моя точка зрения понятна. Спасибо

----------


## June

Илья, тут большинство людей не получает вообще никаких удовольствий от жизни. И вы им предлагаете поверить в то, что их жизнь будет вечной.

Для веры нужно бояться, что твоя жизнь закончится. А мы об окончании жизни мечтаем каждый день.

----------


## June

> временная радость+показуха. она по любому где то ебнется, а это уже не счастье. счастье это когда постоянно выделяется дофамин, и без негатива. что утопично


 Постоянного счастья для нормальной жизни не нужно. Я помню себя в детстве. Были и радости, и огорчения. Но жить хотелось всегда. Человеку для жизни нужно хотя бы иногда испытывать счастье, чтобы не забывать, что это такое. И надежда на счастье в будущем.

----------


## Lilianna

А я вот недавно читала книгу Бена Элтона "Номер один",очень жизненная книга.И жизнеутверждающая.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья, тут большинство людей не получает вообще никаких удовольствий от жизни. И вы им предлагаете поверить в то, что их жизнь будет вечной.
> 
> Для веры нужно бояться, что твоя жизнь закончится. А мы об окончании жизни мечтаем каждый день.


 Хорошо сказанно - 


> Илья, тут большинство людей не получает вообще никаких удовольствий от жизни


  я предлагаю им задавать вопросы и искать ответы. например почему такой вот человек не испытывает удовольствий от жизни-  один из вариантов:
  Я неудачник, урод и вообще зачем я родился на этот свет, если я возьмусь за что то у меня все равно не получится, поскольку правильно в школе надо мой смеялись я корявый и не красивый.... как с такими мыслями можно получать удовольствия, мне не нравится это слово заменю на радоваться жизни. А это следствие!!!!! ЭТО НЕ ПРИЧИНА!!!!!! поясню. Мы все разные (все согласны - это факт), это значит, что если у меня лицо и фигура никак не дотягивают до ОБЩЕПРИЗНАННЫХ ИДЕАЛОВ (это то из чего выводится то выделенное следствие - оно ложно) то я хуже других, что значит хуже и почему это заблуждение!! Я вот сижу так думаю, каждый день, всю неделю, весь месяц..... и в один прекрасный день я встречаю девушку, случайно так )) и мне на нее посмотреть то страшно (все те мои мысли про лицо, фигуру...) весь я стесняюсь и краснею, а она вроде и говорит то и се и не уходит от меня, как многие другие (во взгляде которых я вижу что я неудачник и т.п. и т.д.) она мне говорит давай завтра в парк погулять сходим....ООООО.... понравилась мне......... все влюбился..... спать не могу, дождаться завтрешнего дня, и все те мысли как то стали затихать. Вот оно доказательство, что не важно какой там человек, по внешности или по характеру - его могут полюбить просто за то какой он есть!! И это ФАКТ! Понятно что не все его смогут принимать и т.д... так ведь сколько людей на белом свете, одному ты не понравишся и 2му так может 5му или 6му и вполне возможно найдешь лучшего друга на всю жизнь или найдешь свою любовь.... Вот они причины - мы хотим частенько быть как все или лучше чем есть на самом деле, что бы понравиться другим, а зачем???? Сами потом страдаем. Спасибо. 
Подытожу. 
- Как такому уроду мне, можно радоваться жизни. Это СЛЕДСТВИЕ это НЕ ПРИЧИНА
- Мы все разные (все согласны - это факт), это значит, что если у меня лицо и фигура никак не дотягивают до ОБЩЕПРИЗНАННЫХ ИДЕАЛОВ  то я хуже других - вывод не верен, это ложный вывод.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Также, а почему бы не попробовать поверить что Бог есть и Христианство это не миф, ну что в худшем случае произойдет.... ?? Просто принять, что да есть Бог, поверить всем сердцем. Кто то сказал. Человек сказал  - увижу, поверю. Бог сказал поверишь - увидишь.

----------


## June

> Также, а почему бы не попробовать поверить что Бог есть и Христианство это не миф, ну что в худшем случае произойдет.... ??


 Во первых, поверить не позволяет аналитический склад ума.
Во вторых, нет мотивации. Нет желания жить вечно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Постоянного счастья для нормальной жизни не нужно. Я помню себя в детстве. Были и радости, и огорчения. Но жить хотелось всегда. Человеку для жизни нужно хотя бы иногда испытывать счастье, чтобы не забывать, что это такое. И надежда на счастье в будущем.


 Точная трактова... +1
Если счастье есть изначально и всегда - это уже не счастье. Его будет невозможно ощутить.

----------


## Игорёк

> Хорошо сказанно -  я предлагаю им задавать вопросы и искать ответы. например почему такой вот человек не испытывает удовольствий от жизни-  один из вариантов:
>   Я неудачник, урод и вообще зачем я родился на этот свет, если я возьмусь за что то у меня все равно не получится, поскольку правильно в школе надо мой смеялись я корявый и не красивый.... как с такими мыслями можно получать удовольствия, мне не нравится это слово заменю на радоваться жизни. А это следствие!!!!! ЭТО НЕ ПРИЧИНА!!!!!! поясню. Мы все разные (все согласны - это факт), это значит, что если у меня лицо и фигура никак не дотягивают до ОБЩЕПРИЗНАННЫХ ИДЕАЛОВ (это то из чего выводится то выделенное следствие - оно ложно) то я хуже других, что значит хуже и почему это заблуждение!! Я вот сижу так думаю, каждый день, всю неделю, весь месяц..... и в один прекрасный день я встречаю девушку, случайно так )) и мне на нее посмотреть то страшно (все те мои мысли про лицо, фигуру...) весь я стесняюсь и краснею, а она вроде и говорит то и се и не уходит от меня, как многие другие (во взгляде которых я вижу что я неудачник и т.п. и т.д.) она мне говорит давай завтра в парк погулять сходим....ООООО.... понравилась мне......... все влюбился..... спать не могу, дождаться завтрешнего дня, и все те мысли как то стали затихать. Вот оно доказательство, что не важно какой там человек, по внешности или по характеру - его могут полюбить просто за то какой он есть!! И это ФАКТ! Понятно что не все его смогут принимать и т.д... так ведь сколько людей на белом свете, одному ты не понравишся и 2му так может 5му или 6му и вполне возможно найдешь лучшего друга на всю жизнь или найдешь свою любовь.... Вот они причины - мы хотим частенько быть как все или лучше чем есть на самом деле, что бы понравиться другим, а зачем???? Сами потом страдаем. Спасибо. 
> Подытожу. 
> - Как такому уроду мне, можно радоваться жизни. Это СЛЕДСТВИЕ это НЕ ПРИЧИНА
> - Мы все разные (все согласны - это факт), это значит, что если у меня лицо и фигура никак не дотягивают до ОБЩЕПРИЗНАННЫХ ИДЕАЛОВ  то я хуже других - вывод не верен, это ложный вывод.


 Это все похоже на сопли из красивого расказа или фильма. В реальной жизни все несколько не так. Если снять фильм посюжету реала - его никто не станет смотреть, будет скукатища. А смотрят "сказки" потому что всем в глубине души хочется верить в чудеса. "Девушка которая придет и скажет что ты не неудачник и урод, и что все хорошо" (с) - На самом деле никто никуда не придет и ничего не скажет.
 Трактовка понятия "надежда" состоит в том, что может быть, когда-нибудь, человеку хватит воли, чтобы исправить свое положение, свои уродства, искоренить внутри себя неудачника, и только после этого постараться найти того человека, который сможет подтвердить это мнение. Такое ЧУДО больше похоже на реальность, чем описаное вами, Илья. 

"Мы хотим быть лучше чем есть, и зачем ?"   Затем чтобы не стоять на месте и развиваться, в этом ничего плохого нет. что плохого в том чтобы быть лучше чем есть сейчас ? 


"это значит, что если у меня лицо и фигура никак не дотягивают до ОБЩЕПРИЗНАННЫХ ИДЕАЛОВ то я хуже других - вывод не верен, это ложный вывод."
Не то что хуже, просто повезло меньше. Это никак не облегчает учесть. За-то непроизвольно порождает такие пороки как зависть злость и обиду.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> есть ещё много других религий. и все они претендуют на звание "не миф". почему же именно христианство?)


  Это выбор каждого, как например мисс Хилтон сатал исповедовать мусульманство. Мне понятны и я чувствую такие черты христианства как любовь, смирение и милосердие, да у меня не всегда получается но я понимаю, что к этому нужно стремиться. спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Точная трактова... +1
> Если счастье есть изначально и всегда - это уже не счастье. Его будет невозможно ощутить.


 Хорошая мысль
"Только несчастный знает, что такое счастье. Счастливец ощущает радость жизни не более, чем манекен: он только демонстрирует эту радость, но она ему не дана. Свет не светит, когда светло. Он светит во тьме."
Эрих Мария Ремарк
 Добро и зло это две стороны одной медали, это две половинке одного целого. Друг без друга не могут существовать. Человек наделен разумом и возможностью понимать что есть добро а что зло, животные этого не имеют, у них нет свободы выбора, а у нас есть.спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Это все похоже на сопли из красивого расказа или фильма. В реальной жизни все несколько не так. Если снять фильм посюжету реала - его никто не станет смотреть, будет скукатища. А смотрят "сказки" потому что всем в глубине души хочется верить в чудеса. "Девушка которая придет и скажет что ты не неудачник и урод, и что все хорошо" (с) - На самом деле никто никуда не придет и ничего не скажет.
>  Трактовка понятия "надежда" состоит в том, что может быть, когда-нибудь, человеку хватит воли, чтобы исправить свое положение, свои уродства, искоренить внутри себя неудачника, и только после этого постараться найти того человека, который сможет подтвердить это мнение. Такое ЧУДО больше похоже на реальность, чем описаное вами, Илья. 
> 
> "Мы хотим быть лучше чем есть, и зачем ?"   Затем чтобы не стоять на месте и развиваться, в этом ничего плохого нет. что плохого в том чтобы быть лучше чем есть сейчас ? 
> 
> 
> "это значит, что если у меня лицо и фигура никак не дотягивают до ОБЩЕПРИЗНАННЫХ ИДЕАЛОВ то я хуже других - вывод не верен, это ложный вывод."
> Не то что хуже, просто повезло меньше. Это никак не облегчает учесть. За-то непроизвольно порождает такие пороки как зависть злость и обиду.


  Уточним что эти сопли это то как я вижу действительность, а как вы говорите в реальной жизни - это ваше восприятие окружающего мира. Насчет фильма по реалу, извините но сколь угодно есть фильмов снятых на реальных событиях, тут не могу с вами согласиться. Что значит чудеса?? Вы думаете, что любовь это чудо? На самом деле мы не знаем придет или нет, если быть обьективными, с одной стороны я верю что любовь придет, у меня присутствует вера и надежда, а вы потеряли веру в надежду. Вот так я это вижу. Я в корне не согласен с 


> Трактовка понятия "надежда" состоит в том, что может быть, когда-нибудь, человеку хватит воли, чтобы исправить свое положение, свои уродства, искоренить внутри себя неудачника, и только после этого постараться найти того человека, который сможет подтвердить это мнение. Такое ЧУДО больше похоже на реальность, чем описаное вами, Илья.


  Здесь опять та же самая ловушка со следствием а не с причиной. Вы предлагаете человеку набраться воли что бы..... и поехали свое положение, своё уродство, неудачник... нет, абсолютно не согласен, каждый человек уникален по своей сути, каждый не похож на соседа, созданные критерии идеалов служат только в таких целях как получение признания людей, жажда превосходства, как следствие жажда власти, стремление быть богом на земле, но смерть очень отрезвляет в этом плане. Вот оно - гордыня и эгоизм, они питаются этим, чтобы в созданной иллюзии человеческих идеалов достичь самого верха - мегацель! Это мое мнение. Спасибо

----------


## Игорёк

Я не потерял веру и надежду. Просто я в своей вере не хочу ни на кого надеяться кроме себя.
Животне тоже могут нести добро и зло, только в сугубо инстинстивном виде. Например они могут защищать своих детёнышей, кормить их, защищать свою семью, стаю. Если разобраться то они живут по точно таким же законам как и мы. 

Никто не претендует на звание бога. Разве например способность иметь, защищать и учить чему-то своих детей,  приравнена к способности бога ? Вы путайте понятия - "быть выше всех" и "быть довольным собой и своей жизнью". Тут у каждого лимиты и совести и полноценности. Кому-то для счастья обязательно надо быть мегакрутым, но такие запросы не у всех.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Я не потерял веру и надежду. Просто я в своей вере не хочу ни на кого надеяться кроме себя.
> Животне тоже могут нести добро и зло, только в сугубо инстинстивном виде. Например они могут защищать своих детёнышей, кормить их, защищать свою семью, стаю. Если разобраться то они живут по точно таким же законам как и мы. 
> 
> Никто не претендует на звание бога. Разве например способность иметь, защищать и учить чему-то своих детей,  приравнена к способности бога ? Вы путайте понятия - "быть выше всех" и "быть довольным собой и своей жизнью". Тут у каждого лимиты и совести и полноценности. Кому-то для счастья обязательно надо быть мегакрутым, но такие запросы не у всех.


  Хорошо а как животные по вашему делают зло?? Убивают ради пропитания?? Я думаю что единство людей делает их силой, а когда каждый сам за себя то они слабы, это про надежду только на себя. Спасибо.

----------


## Илья спокойный

June, согласен мы ушли от темы про книги, возможно, если сеть желание можно подискутировать в другом месте. Мы не так много знаем про Творца, а еще более сказать понимаем его, что бы делать какие-то серьезные выводы, можно только предполагать. Вопрос откуда появился Бог, хороший вопрос, на который мне сложно ответить. опять же ваш логический вывод не является полностью верным, поскольку нет достаточной  информации - возможно Бога никто не создавал, он и есть начало всего. 
Насчет 2го - я не говорил, что я опищу всю картину 5ью предложениями, я описал просто отдельно взятую ситуацию. И выделил один из краеугольных камней фундамента счастья, как я это вижу - Любовь, а что бы упростить понятие Любви для более простого понимания я взял влюбленность. Все это: 


> И за этим барьерчиком еще несколько сотен бетонных стен. Грубо говоря в парке будет не о чем поговорить, после парка некуда отвести, не на что жить, здоровье не позволит прожить нормальную жизнь, навыки не позволят вырастить нормальных детей и т.д..


  Это следствия, нужно искать причину опять же повторюсь, почему человек так не уверен и есть в нем страх. Нужно осозновать, что проблемы у человека возникают и будут возникать всегда, в этом нет ничего не обычного, просто нужно не бояться брать ответственность и решать их. Спасибо

----------


## June

Мне понравилась "Когнитивная психотерапия расстройств личности" Аарон Бек, Артур Фримен.
Не уверен, что она многим понравится. Я в силу своего расстройства склонен к интроспекции, возможно она повлияла на мое мнение.

----------


## Просто Ирина

Для меня такими книгами являются:
1. М.Булгаков. Красная корона (и "Мастер и Маргарита", и "Записки на манжетах", и даже "Белая гвардия")
2. С.Есенин. Стихи (например, "Корова", поэма "Анна Снегина")
3. Микола Хвылевый. Синие этюды
4. Ф.Абрамов. Тетралогия "Дом"
5. Д.Мережковский. Петр и Алексей
6. Э.Хлысталов. Тайна гибели Есенина (там столько судеб!!!)
Но я чудной человек, у меня все не как у людей).
Уже после прочтения этих книг я понимаю, насколько мелки мои проблемы, насколько у меня больше возможностей по сравнению в ними... мне становится стыдно перед теми, кого уже нет и кто хотел жить, да не было возможности... и тогда я хочу жить. Жить за всех них. Помнить о них и делать какое-то добро в жизни. Хотя бы немножко. Вот, как-то так...

----------


## June

Скачал несколько серий бесед по психологии. Смотрю в метро. Занятно.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1185303

----------


## Melissa

Когда плохо эта книга мне помогает отвлечься.

----------


## nichtnicht

ошо
помогает

http://lib.rus.ec/a/9175

----------


## Dementiy

Ошо?
Я бы не советовал начинать изучение восточной философии со столь противоречивой фигуры.

----------


## TheRiddle

Как по мне, все фигуры в восточной философии противоречивые  :Smile:  Но вот книги Ошо или его беседы на удивление доступные, понятные, быстро доходят. Помню, несколько месяцев подряд по вечерам после работы пересматривал коллекцию его бесед. Много смешных историй, гениальные мысли (и не важно, он их придумал или нет).  А то, как он жил и какой был личностью - абсолютно фиолетово. Даже если все, что о нем говорили - правда, не имеет значения. То, о чем он говорил - полезно и чистая правда. А остальное уже никого не касается.

Кроме книг Ошо читал самую очевидную книгу - "Сила момента сейчас" от Толле - много интересных мыслей, которые действительно помогают посмотреть на свои проблемы со стороны. Правда, после прочтения все быстро улетучивается. Поэтому, нужно время от времени перечитывать ее. Даже сам автор говорит (или это переводчик был, не помню), что постоянно держит книгу у себя на полке, читает ее и каждый раз открывает для себя что-то новое. У меня происходит то же самое. Бывает, прочитаешь раздел, который знаешь наизусть, и вдруг появляется просвет в мыслях - а там уже возникают чудесные открытия. Главное - не забрасывать чтение. Есть стойкое ощущение, будто чтение этой книги каким-то образом прочищает мозги. Хотя бы на некоторое время сбрасываешь с себя всю тяжесть мыслей и чувствуешь себя живым (если можно так выразиться).

----------


## Justitiam

"Цитадель" почитай. Захочешь умереть немедленно.

----------


## TheRiddle

А автора можете указать? В гугле Кронин Арчибальд и Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери. От кого именно можно умереть?  :Smile:

----------


## Justitiam

Экзюпери

----------


## TheRiddle

А что в ней такого страшного? Хотя бы в двух словах.

----------


## _lamer

Ошо был опасен в жизни - рядом с такими людьми быстро попадаешь под их влияние, но его работы относительно безопасны для мозгов. Например, о страхе и боли у него написано очень хорошо, он хорошо понимал природу трансформаций, которые сопровождают любого психически больного. Восточная поэзия (не в смысле стихов, а в смысле мироощущения) весьма терапевтична после западного экзистенциализма, но практические методики (дыхалка, куни и т.п.) для психически больных (а на форуме не может быть здоровых людей, тем более здесь) опасны чрезвычайно - если кому интересно, пробуйте, конечно, но ломать будет не по-деццки, все тараканы обострятся и, разумеется, излечения не будет. Восточное мышление и понимание явлений с его спокойствием, нерасщеплённостью сознания - это чистая поэзия, при инертном (а не застывшем) состоянии влияет хорошо. Можно даже просто читать коаны, очерки, можно Сэлинджера.

----------


## Justitiam

> А что в ней такого страшного? Хотя бы в двух словах.


 Читайте и узнаете.

----------


## когда уже

а мне помогает...математика.) Или решение простеньких логических головоломок. После такого чтива голова просветляется.

----------


## _lamer

> математика


 почитай то что связано с теоремой Гёделя. может, начнёшь меня понимать. хотя..если понял женщину до конца, она уже и не нужна. грусть и печаль. 
люблю картинки Эшера - когда-то давно помогали понять теорему Гёделя

----------


## Dementiy

Имея математическое образование и будучи в состоянии понять теоремы Генделя, я совершенно не понимаю твоих постов, ибо привык мыслить последовательно и определенно.
Так, например, я не вижу никакой связи между теоремами, в которых речь идет о непротиворечивых системах предикатов; с кубизмом Эшера, а уж тем более с познанием женщин и тоской.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Может тебе лучше оставаться в своем образе, и не пытаться скрестить ежа с ужом (художника с математиком)?  :Wink:

----------


## когда уже

почитайте другие посты данного товарища, увидите что абсурд не имеет границ.

----------


## _lamer

> Имея математическое образование


   Вот на этом покончим, интеллект исчерпан. В своё время я ходил к бывшей ректору, декану универа, старательно учился, мог получить диплом, написать докторскую, повесить на стенку - И ГОРДИТЬСЯ! К счастью, я одумался, отказался от помощи со стороны и пошёл своим путём. А понты просто смешны..ладно ещё если бы закончил Принстон или Йелль, но наше замухосранское образование (ну кроме физмата, где наш "нобель" преподаёт, конечно)..чем тут кичиться..только сплюнуть на асфальт. Соболезную, товарищ.
  Эшер..кубизм..кубизм, товарищ, это Пикассо! 
  А скрещивать ничего и не надо. В основе всего не число, как говорил Пифагор, иначе не было бы теоремы Гёделя..или она была бы о возможности создать завершённую систему, без пробелов и кротовых нор формальной неизвестности. Просто в этой теме встречаются запад и восток, стык культур восприятия и мышления - восточный дзен, мышление парадоксами и, как говорят индусы, непрерывное раскручивание пракрити с иллюзией познания мира. Наука давно его потеряла - когда отделилась от мифологии. Мертвечину не приемлю.



> увидите что абсурд не имеет границ.


 Глупость не имеет границ. Когда не можешь понять, тогда приходится кричать - еретик! Ты средневековье не застал, товарищ, мыслишь как сельский плебс, которому хочется посмотреть на чьё-нибудь сожжение.

----------


## Dementiy

Истерика никому и никогда не помогала в общении. 
Попробуйте держать себя в руках и мир вокруг станет лучше.  :Smile: 

Собственно, мне больше не о чем с вами разговаривать, приходите когда поправитесь.

----------


## когда уже

Dementiy скажите как углубленное изучение математики повлияло на ваше восприятие мира и какой вклад внесло в формирование мировоззрения? Если хотите, можно в личку.
На мой взгляд матан действительно царица всех наук).

----------


## Dementiy

В целом, положительно.
Но это благодаря тому, что в нашем университете еще сохранилась "старая школа" (одному так вообще за 80 было  :Smile: ).
Взяточничества и кумовства почти не было и приходилось учиться.

Если говорить о влиянии математики на мировоззрение, то  я не думаю, что она способна его изменить  (сама по себе).  Ведь, по большому счету, это просто язык прикладной науки, который служит для описания физических явлений. Так, например, без математики Эйнштейн не смог бы создать свою теорию относительности (вернее, никому бы не сумел ее объяснить).

Тем не менее, благодаря решению нестандартных задач, формируется способность искать и находить логические противоречия в утверждениях.
А вот это уже очень полезное качество, которое определяет выбор той или иной философии.
Ну и заодно,  это помогает отметать всякие "неопровержимые истины",  которыми нас потчуют государственные СМИ, либеральная оппозиция, националисты, религиозные проповедники, сектанты и прочие, прочие…

К сожалению, высшая математика мне не пригодилась (время у нас другое или место).
Максимум что использую в своей работе – тригонометрию, да линейную алгебру.

----------


## _lamer

> Так, например, без математики Эйнштейн не смог бы создать свою теорию относительности


   А если бы эта еврейская рожа не украла некоторые идеи Пуанкаре (список можно продолжить..)



> Если говорить о влиянии математики на мировоззрение, то я не думаю, что она способна его изменить (сама по себе)


   Зато дисциплинируют ум - человек навыкает мыслить системно, замкнуто и всё, что не может быть подвергнуто системной обработке и запихнуто в формулы, предаётся научной анафеме. Я пытался так мыслить, но всегда остаётся дыра как в теореме Гёделя, не мог избавиться от ощущения, что ты в ловушке, что есть тайное окошко в реальный мир, где не нужно формулировать, где слово остаётся внутри явления. Вот что грустно.



> Истерика никому и никогда не помогала в общении. 
> Попробуйте держать себя в руках и мир вокруг станет лучше


   О, только заметил. Фуфло какое-то. Пытаешься показаться важным и вальяжным на фоне меня - истерички. Я очень спокойный человек и осторожный при этом. Доведи Ищущую печали до истерики - может, тогда получится на её фоне смотреться таким каким ты себя хочешь видеть. 
  А вообще это вы двое так старательно и высокомерно пишете как-будто считаете, что кто-то ещё читает. Смотрится это противно со стороны. От себя посоветую ещё одну книгу "Билли Миллиган" - о человеке с множественной диссоциацией личности. Очень эмоционально..до слёз, но ощущение надежды не пропадает.

----------


## OVER AND OUT

> Смотрите до конца. Может кому поможет.


 Или поможет тебе набрать просмотров? Спамерша.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

:Smile:

----------


## Peremen

Для меня удивительно, но тут никто не слышал даже о Станиславе Грофе. Он охватывает все вопросы которые тут могут задаваться. Причем не просто мотивация, но и способы преодоления проблем. На мой взгляд это единственно стоящая литература которую стоит прочитать. Ещё не могу не упомянуть про Кена Уилбера, хотя я не читал его книги, но видел видео, тоже говорит по делу, правда у него только теория.

http://www.koob.ru/grof_stanislav/

Величайшее путешествие сознание и тайна смерти - книга не полная, самой интересное отсутствует :-( можно прочитать полностью только в бумажном варианте.

----------


## June

Ходил я тут несколько раз к врачу. Мать потребовала от меня подробного отчёта, почему уходил на работу раньше и приходил позже. Я не стал рассказывать. Я её давно отучаю требовать отчёты, потому что бывают, например, ситуации, когда не хочется рассказывать, куда ходил. И это нормально. Но отучить не получается. Всё равно требует. Потому что “любит” и волнуется. Устроила скандал, сказала, что она мне ничего не должна, а я ей всё должен, и убежала в свою комнату.

Решил почитать что-нибудь на эту тему и дать почитать матери, и вот сейчас читаю книгу “Когда родители любят слишком сильно”. Я качал  отсюда.

Ещё не дочитал, но книга нравится. Если совсем вкратце, то книга про “переродительствование”. Книга о том, что бывает, если ребёнка не учат жить самостоятельно, а живут за него, решают проблемы за него. Если в вашей жизни было что-нибудь похожее, рекомендую к прочтению.

----------


## Traumerei

Хм...а по-моему всё с ног на голову в мировоззрении "я ничего не должна, а ты всё должен". Когда-то имела необычайный (с точки зрения обывателя) разговор с матерью, в котором происходило выяснение цели моей материализации. Многие вот шутят, будто дети нужны "чтобы в старости докормили". Эгоизм чистой воды. Не лучше ли в таком случае завести счёт в Швейцарском банке ? Более верный и гуманистичный способ. Так вот...я своей (безусловно, любимой маме) прямо и заявила, что в своём существовании сыграла пассивную роль. "Ты ведь хотела ребёнка ? Знала, что это не на время, а "навсегда" ( на короткое, человеческое "всегда")?   Ну вот: любите, кормите и жалуйте"  :Smile:  

Только не думаю, к сожалению, что подобный метод подойдёт всем...но тема насущна.

Интересно, а кому-нибудь доводилось вести подобные беседы?

----------


## Unity

К сожалению, сотни раз… 
Но мои упованья на мудрость родителей — не оправдались… 
*странное кино:*
Кто-то кому-то зачем-то перевязывает наспех/неумело перерезанные вены… 
— Почему ты это?!
— Потому, что мне, чёрт дери, так нужны Ответы!.. Например, для чего же… существую я? Для чего меня привела на свет ты? Зачем, с коей такой целью? Для чего люди любят, для чего рождают детей? Чему служит этот механизм Природы? Кому служит Природа? Для чего мы существуем, для чего мы дышим? Кто нас сконструировал, кто вложил программы в нас, нам не позволяющие… отпустить иных, столь разочаровавшихся в бытии себя?.. Для чего живём мы, зная, что мы смертны, что мы всё равно погибнем? Что же оправдывает грехи человечества, совершенные под знаменем «…Необходимости выжить»?.. 
Но вопросы оставались без ответа… Существо, от которого отпочковалась я, молча хлопало ресницами, пораженное собственным невежеством… неспособностью объяснить мотивы… приглашения кого-то в мясорубку бытия…

----------


## trypo

по следам обреченности тянутся вереницы благих начинаний.

----------


## June

> мне, чёрт дери, так нужны Ответы!.. Например, для чего же… существую я? Для чего меня привела на свет ты? Зачем, с коей такой целью? Для чего люди любят, для чего рождают детей? Чему служит этот механизм Природы? Кому служит Природа? Для чего мы существуем, для чего мы дышим? Кто нас сконструировал, кто вложил программы в нас, нам не позволяющие… отпустить иных, столь разочаровавшихся в бытии себя?.. Для чего живём мы, зная, что мы смертны, что мы всё равно погибнем? Что же оправдывает грехи человечества, совершенные под знаменем «…Необходимости выжить»?.. 
> Но вопросы оставались без ответа…


 А почему тебе так нужны ответы? Может попробовать не спрашивать, для чего люди любят, а просто любить, если нравится? Рожать, если хочется? Дышать, если дышится? Что тебе мешает наслаждаться этими процессами? Почему у многих получается комфортно жить, не мучая себя этими вопросами, а у тебя не получается?

Я придерживаюсь мнения, что на многие подобные вопросы вообще нет ответа. Как, например, нет ответа на вопрос, для чего человек сломал себе руку, если он не намеревался её ломать. Или для чего монетка упала вверх орлом - у монетки не бывает намерений. Но понимаю, что дискуссия на эту тему бесперспективна.

Если придерживаться мнения, что механизмы созданы осознанно, то, вероятно, они созданы для того, чтобы выполнять свою работу. Любовь создана для того, чтобы люди любили. Желание рождать детей для того, чтобы люди рожали детей. Так почему бы просто не воспользоваться этими механизмами?

----------


## qwe

> А почему тебе так нужны ответы? Может попробовать не спрашивать, для чего люди любят, а просто любить, если нравится? ...Почему у многих получается комфортно жить, не мучая себя этими вопросами, а у тебя не получается?
> ...
> Если придерживаться мнения, что механизмы созданы осознанно, то, вероятно, они созданы для того, чтобы выполнять свою работу. Любовь создана для того, чтобы люди любили. Желание рождать детей для того, чтобы люди рожали детей. Так почему бы просто не воспользоваться этими механизмами?


 Есть такая тенденция: приходит молодежь после пту на завод, скажем. И далее, кто-то всю жизнь остается рядовым рабочим, кто-то учится, меняет профессию, кто-то делает карьеру, а кто-то строит свой бизнес. А все от того, что они ставят себе разные задачи, имеют разные желания и стремления. И, в частности, задаются разными вопросами)

----------


## June

> Есть такая тенденция: приходит молодежь после пту на завод, скажем. И далее, кто-то всю жизнь остается рядовым рабочим, кто-то учится, меняет профессию, кто-то делает карьеру, а кто-то строит свой бизнес. А все от того, что они ставят себе разные задачи, имеют разные желания и стремления. И, в частности, задаются разными вопросами)


 А я, получается, предлагаю довольствоваться должностью рядового рабочего, тогда как можно стать директором завода или построить свой бизнес?)

Тут, мне кажется, не совсем корректное сравнение. Завод же построен человеком с обычными, нашими, человеческими, потребностями и способностями. *Unity* же рассуждает о создателях природы и человечества. А это, определённо, не простые люди, хотя бы потому, что простой человек не может существовать без природы, которой до момента создания этой самой природы не существовало. Можно ли понять замыслы этого сверхсущества, проецируя на него свои, человеческие, желания? Тут ближе аналогия с цыплёнком-бройлером, пытающимся понять, для чего его каждый день кормят) Хотя и эта аналогия бесконечно далека от модели Создатель-Человек.

----------


## Игорёк

Блин, ты что до сих пор с мамой живешь ?! да даже если и дистанционно у вас такие отношения, то причина твоих проблем ясна и без книжек. А теперь после смерти отца она от тебя совсем не отстанет. незавидная ситуация.

----------


## June

> Блин, ты что до сих пор с мамой живешь ?! да даже если и дистанционно у вас такие отношения, то причина твоих проблем ясна и без книжек. А теперь после смерти отца она от тебя совсем не отстанет. незавидная ситуация.


 А я согласен, что всё плохо и запущено. Мать, уж не знаю, сознательно или бессознательно, культивировала во мне беспомощность и нежелание учиться решать свои проблемы. Как пример - вчера решил постирать зимнюю куртку, засунул в машину, потом пошёл спросил, на каком режиме она обычно стирает куртки. Мать вместо ответа вскочила и побежала к стиральной машине, типа сейчас сама всё за тебя сделаю.

И ведь главная проблема не в том, что происходит сегодня, а в том, что это происходило с самого раннего детства, когда другие жили со стремлением добиваться своих целей своими силами, обретали и совершенствовали свои навыки, а вместе с навыками обретали уверенность в себе и в завтрашнем дне. Мне ведь, получается, и незачем было учиться делать что-нибудь самому, если родители подрывались делать всё за меня.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> А я согласен, что всё плохо и запущено. Мать, уж не знаю, сознательно или бессознательно, культивировала во мне беспомощность и нежелание учиться решать свои проблемы. Как пример - вчера решил постирать зимнюю куртку, засунул в машину, потом пошёл спросил, на каком режиме она обычно стирает куртки. Мать вместо ответа вскочила и побежала к стиральной машине, типа сейчас сама всё за тебя сделаю.
> 
> И ведь главная проблема не в том, что происходит сегодня, а в том, что это происходило с самого раннего детства, когда другие жили со стремлением добиваться своих целей своими силами, обретали и совершенствовали свои навыки, а вместе с навыками обретали уверенность в себе и в завтрашнем дне. Мне ведь, получается, и незачем было учиться делать что-нибудь самому, если родители подрывались делать всё за меня.


 Главная проблема и м е н н о  в том, что происходит сегодня.
В том, что ты сегодня идёшь к маме спрашивать про куртку вместо того, чтобы прочитать, что написано на ярлыке.

----------


## June

> Главная проблема и м е н н о  в том, что происходит сегодня.
> В том, что ты сегодня идёшь к маме спрашивать про куртку вместо того, чтобы прочитать, что написано на ярлыке.


 Эту проблему можно решить. Жаль, что её решение уже мало что изменит в моей жизни.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Эту проблему можно решить. Жаль, что её решение уже мало что изменит в моей жизни.


 Большие изменения складываются из множества маленьких шагов. Но тебя же всё по сути устраивает? Это твоя жизнь, имеешь полное право оставить всё как есть.

----------


## June

> Но тебя же всё по сути устраивает?


 А дело не в том, что всё устраивает. Всё не устраивает. Но даже если я сейчас сниму квартиру и буду жить отдельно, я по сути буду жить так же, как живу сейчас, один. Большая часть зарплаты будет уходить на оплату съёмной квартиры, и всё. Я уже не проживу жизнь с той женщиной, с которой хотел её прожить, да и с другой тоже не проживу, потому что мне не нужна другая. Можно заняться самосовершенствованием, и даже нужно. Но при любом раскладе жизнь останется такой же унылой и одинокой.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> А дело не в том, что всё устраивает. Всё не устраивает. Но даже если я сейчас сниму квартиру и буду жить отдельно, я по сути буду жить так же, как живу сейчас, один. Большая часть зарплаты будет уходить на оплату съёмной квартиры, и всё. Я уже не проживу жизнь с той женщиной, с которой хотел её прожить, да и с другой тоже не проживу, потому что мне не нужна другая. Можно заняться самосовершенствованием, и даже нужно. Но при любом раскладе жизнь останется такой же унылой и одинокой.


 Выглядит как твой личный план на ближайшие годы. Опять же, имеешь право.
Мне, кстати, представляется, что жизнь с родителями (уж тем более с такими осложнениями как гиперопека) даёт более мощный стимул и условия для роста над собой. Если главный герой заинтересован в каком бы то ни было росте, конечно. 
Я вот больше недели с родителями не выдерживаю, ещё не накачалась силушка духа)

----------


## Игорёк

> А я согласен, что всё плохо и запущено. Мать, уж не знаю, сознательно или бессознательно, культивировала во мне беспомощность и нежелание учиться решать свои проблемы. Как пример - вчера решил постирать зимнюю куртку, засунул в машину, потом пошёл спросил, на каком режиме она обычно стирает куртки. Мать вместо ответа вскочила и побежала к стиральной машине, типа сейчас сама всё за тебя сделаю.
> 
> И ведь главная проблема не в том, что происходит сегодня, а в том, что это происходило с самого раннего детства, когда другие жили со стремлением добиваться своих целей своими силами, обретали и совершенствовали свои навыки, а вместе с навыками обретали уверенность в себе и в завтрашнем дне. Мне ведь, получается, и незачем было учиться делать что-нибудь самому, если родители подрывались делать всё за меня.


 Все совершенно верно. Только не совсем понятно одно - зачем ты пошел спрашивать про машинку ? Видимо тебе просто лень разобраться самому. Факт перевоспитания на лицо. Я сам могу рассказать тысячу подобных ситуаций, но сегодня в большенстве случае я просто игнорирую влияние родителей. От этого происходят конфликты, но я стараюсь быть терпеливым, поэтому все достаточно гладко. Я игнорирую приготовление пищи, не позволяю стирать свои вещи (мне трусы стирали где-то до 27ми лет, приходилось скандалить, пытаясь обьяснить что это как минимум неэтично и бестактно). Теперь же я попросту прячу свои вещи, но понимая что в квартире это сделать невозможно в полной мере, часть вещей я храню в гараже. Вообщем суть в том что надо побуждать какой-то протест. Наши случаи особенно тяжелы потому что они запущены. 
Это клкссический родительский эгоизм, обьяснить ничего не возможно, но не знание законов от ответственности как известно неосвобождает, поэтому у меня нет абсолютно никакой желости к родителям, когда они страдают от того что мной стало сложно манипулировать. 
Что касается женщин. Просто представь себе такую картину - ты приводишь женщину в гости. Ты можешь себе это представить ? Согласись что даже фантазировать на эту тему сложно? до ккой степени это неловкая ситуация.  Представь с каким недоверием и лестью к этой бедной женщине (впрочем как и к тебе) отнесется твоя мама. Разве это все не омерзительно ? Единственный выход - максимально отдаляться от таких родителей и учиться жить по новому, если это еще возможно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Эту проблему можно решить. Жаль, что её решение уже мало что изменит в моей жизни.


 ТЫ просто ослаб, поддался влиянию с потрохами. Для твоего возраста случай очень тяжелый. Советую задуматься над этим и хотябы как-то что-то начать менять.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Эту проблему можно решить. Жаль, что её решение уже мало что изменит в моей жизни.


 Я бы поспорил. Ты смотришь на свою жизнь слишком узко (и сам делаешь её узкой), она на самом деле намного шире чем кажется. Хотя допускаю что я ошибаюсь, т.к. не очень хорошо помню твои ситуации.

----------


## Nega

Майкл Ньютон «Путешествия души. Жизнь между жизнями» 

Эта книга построена в виде диалогов с пациентами, которых д-р М. Ньютон своими собственными методами регрессивного гипноза вводил в сверхсознательное состояние, во время которого они вспоминали то, что происходило с ними между физическими воплощениями. 


Книги реально расставляют всё на свои места. Сейчас их три. После прочтения как будто ясность появилась. Понимание всего и всех. Это как в фильме Люка Бессона "Люсси". Так сама бы не поверила.
Мой дядя проходил сеанс регрессивного гипноза. Реально вспомнил предыдущие 4 жизни и побывал между жизнями видел своего проводника, видел как выбирал эту жизнь и вспомнил для чего живёт.

----------


## Lana0305

Лично мне многократно помогали и продолжают помогать книги В.Л.Леви. Рекомендую. Как озоном подышишь))

 Вопрос: кто читал Диану Балыко 40 способов и тд? Стоит ли тратить деньги и время?))

----------


## Wismut

Гарри Поттер помогает

----------

